# Is zz502 Deluxe Connect and Cruise feasible for 1969 GTO Rebuild?



## Gage1969GTO (Mar 9, 2021)

All,
Thanks for taking the time to read and reply to my post. My father's first car was an (awfully colored) pewter 1969 GTO. Its been in pieces since the day I was born (im 23 now) but for the past few years we have been seriously evaluating getting it back together. After his abrupt passing in January, we decided we were going to pull the trigger on the restoration in his memory. 

One of our close family friends offered to build it in his garage and is helping out. 

We always wanted to swap a new GM big block in for the unoriginal block that was in it when he got it back in '86. I like Chevy Performance's zz502 connect and cruise package but our friend helping do the build has expressed a lot of apprehension. This mostly stems from bad stories he has heard from LS swaps not going successfully with all the ECU integration and such. From my understanding this shouldn't be a concern with the zz502 but I'm certainly no expert and wanted to consult you guys. I also was wondering if anyone had any idea of what level of work would be needed to mount this engine. Any heavy body modification? I consulted a Chevelle page where it seems that zz502 swaps are pretty common and it seems like fairly routine work for them. I wasn't sure how apples-to-apples that was but figured it was a good estimate. 

I guess ill summarize my questions to be explicit:

Are there any electrical integration concerns with the zz502 Deluxe c/c crate going into a '69 GTO?
Is there an excessive amount of adaptation work needed to fit/mount the engine? 
In general on a scale of, say, 1-10 how feasible would you say this engine swap is based on work needed to get it setup in the car and the budget below?
Our Budget is ~35k. Since our friend is helping out with getting this going in my dad's honor labor costs will be negligible and the cars body is in great shape, the frame has already been done, and what's left of the interior is budgeted to be around 2.5k. 

Thanks again. This build is more than just a car to me and any advice you guys can offer is immensely useful and appreciated.

Best,
Gage


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

First of all I'm going to say why put a Chevy Big Block in place of a Pontiac? With the budget you are projecting, Butler or any of the other Pontiac builders can build a Pontiac engine that would put that 502 to shame. 
Secondly Chevy Crate Engines have their issues. Do a search over on the Chevelle website and read up on oil consumption and bearing problems for the BB crate engines. And GM will do anything they can to get out of the warranty if something should happen

With that being said, a Chevy BB will drop right in with the correct engine mounts. The Chevy and Pontiac frames are virtually identical. Since the Chevy starter is on the passenger side your starter wiring will need modification. Chevy batteries are mounted on the right hand side but its not a big problem to run a longer battery cable from the Pontiac location. Some adjustments for engine cooling will need to be made too.

There are better choices than a GM crate engine. If your set on a BB don't buy a GM crate. Plenty of Chevy builders out there too


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I assume this is what you are talking about:









ZZ502/502 Deluxe Connect & Cruise Crate Powertrain System W/ 4L85-E


Check out the deal on ZZ502/502 Deluxe Connect & Cruise Crate Powertrain System W/ 4L85-E at GM Performance Motor



www.gmperformancemotor.com





Your father's '69 ia GM a body car. All A bodies in the GM lineup used the same frame (chassis). All you need are a set of the frame engine mounts for a '69 Chevelle and the corresponding mounts rthat bolt to the emgine. You'll probably need a new transmission crossmember for the 4L85E tranny as well as a custom made driveshaft. The stock Pontiac rear axle is a 8.2 BOP rear and not that strong. You'll need a new rear axle setup to handle the 502's power without breaking. Best choice is a Moser setup:






12 BOLT MUSCLE PAK - Moser Engineering


12 BOLT MUSCLE PAK Complete 12 Bolt MUSCLEPAKTHE STRONGER REAR-END REPLACEMENT!All Moser 12 Bolt Housings are designed and manufactured in the U.S.A. using Moser Engineering owned Casting Boxes.Package includes; New Moser 12-Bolt Made in the U.S.A. Housing, with OEM located mounting provisions...




www.moserengineering.com









12-Bolt Built to Order Rear End Package - Moser Engineering


12-Bolt Built to Order Rear End Package Complete 12 Bolt Built to Order Rear End Packages.All Moser 12 Bolt Housings are designed and manufactured in the U.S.A. using Moser Engineering owned Casting Boxes.Package includes; New Moser 12-Bolt Made in the U.S.A. Housing, with OEM located mounting...




www.moserengineering.com





You may find additional help from the Team Chevelle site:









Misc (NON CHEVELLE AUTOMOTIVE TECH)


This section is for the Non-Chevelle Related automotive questions/answers or discussion.




www.chevelles.com





You could also stay with Pontiac power as there are several Pontiac specialists that have crate engines with equal or more power than that 502 and would be just a bolt-in for your car:





Kauffman Racing Equipment


High Performance Pontiac Parts



www.krepower.com







https://butlerperformance.com/c-1267471-engines-engine-kits-and-blocks-butler-crate-engines-complete.html



You can use your 4L85e tranny with the Pontiac with just an inexpensive adapter:



https://butlerperformance.com/c-1267471-engines-engine-kits-and-blocks-butler-crate-engines-complete.html



I would suggest staying with Pontiac power. If you ever decide to sell, it will fetch more money and appeal to more people FWIW



.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry used the wrong link for the 4L85E tranny adapter (Computer got stuck on Butler link). Here's the correct one:






JEGS 60172: Engine to Trans Adapter Plate B.O.P. Engine to Chevy Trans - JEGS High Performance


Adapts 66-Up Buick, Olds, Pontiac & Cadillac V8s to 62-UP Chevy TH-350, TH-400 & 700R4 transmissions.




www.jegs.com


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Gage1969GTO said:


> We always wanted to swap a new GM big block in for the unoriginal block that was in it when he got it back in '86. I like Chevy Performance's zz502 connect and cruise package but our friend helping do the build has expressed a lot of apprehension. This mostly stems from bad stories he has heard from LS swaps not going successfully with all the ECU integration and such. From my understanding this shouldn't be a concern with the zz502
> 
> I guess ill summarize my questions to be explicit:
> 
> ...


I understand this was the plan so I am not going to attempt to sway you from that. Its not about resale

Electrical intergration? I read the specs on this kit its an old school motor and old school trans. HEI add relay for 12v to distributor

You should be able to use Chevelle big block mounts. 

Engine swap should be simple. I dont know what else you are planning to do but you need to put some work in the rear-end (maybe drive shaft), brakes and suspension as well so don't spend all your money under the hood.


----------



## Gage1969GTO (Mar 9, 2021)

All,
Thanks again for your insight. I did some calling around today to Pontiac builders and based on what they had to say I am heavily considering going the route of having one of them build a 455 to be in the ball park of 500 horse. Thanks for advising to think about the value of sticking Pontiac and the troubles that can come with the new school crate. I guess i had just assumed since manufacturing processes have come such a long way that a new block would just inherently be a more reliable option. 

Ill keep this thread updated if I have any questions or need advice.

Best, 
Gage


----------

